# Tetanus Vaccine/Open Wound



## dballard2004 (Oct 6, 2010)

A Medicare patient came into one of our clinics and saw the NP.  The patient had a punture wound to hand and the NP administered a tetanus vaccine.  No wound care was done.  The patient had seen his PCP for the wound.  All we did to my understanding was administer the vaccine.  Can we code this to Medicare using the open wound ICD-9-CM code?  The NP feels that she can't (or shouldn't) code for the open wound since she did not directly address it (no actual wound care).   The billing staff feels that by administering the vaccine, you are addressing or treating the wound.  We are aware of Medicare's requirements for tetanus vaccines and that they are only covered if given for an injury.

Thoughts?


----------

